# Where to you get your peptides?



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm allowed to ask this?

I was going to use USpeptidesupply....any experience?

Wanted good quality ghrp2 or ipam along with mod-grf.

Or i just run 5iu hgh ed...

What would you choose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can ask this as long as any site mentioned does not sell GH or any steroid


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> you can ask this as long as any site mentioned does not sell GH or any steroid


 Who will you use now that Tom is gone?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Thats ok then.

Pscarb....i believe you use the guy of Datbtrue's forum...but would you trust any other companies?

I ask...as if i buy through him....it works out as expensive as running like 100iu hgh a month.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Sy....who are you using for your peptides?

4-5times a day just isnt practical with my job...3 times a day is hard enough.


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

J.Smith said:


> Sy....who are you using for your peptides?
> 
> 4-5times a day just isnt practical with my job...3 times a day is hard enough.


Ergopep mate! Best there is!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

xpower said:


> Who will you use now that Tom is gone?


good question...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure i heard some negative things about ergopep on another board


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

xpower said:


> Who will you use now that Tom is gone?


Don't know but i have been speaking to a few people about more clinical peps....


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Will NOT touch ERGOPEP with a barge pole even if they were dirt dirt cheap!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Will NOT touch ERGOPEP with a barge pole even if they were dirt dirt cheap!


Why?


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

They got slated about the purity of their peps but had them tested and all came back good! They supply other companies too! They are defo good to go


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I've seen the negative talk about ergopep and someone supposedly getting lab tests. Anyone with landerson saying they are deff g2g?

Would love to use them as prices are good.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

need2bodybuild said:


> I've seen the negative talk about ergopep and someone supposedly getting lab tests. Anyone with landerson saying they are deff g2g?
> 
> Would love to use them as prices are good.


So would you say they are better then ************?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

reza85 said:


> So would you say they are better then ?


Can't talk about them, they sell steroids


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do they didn't Know that cool i will Edit my post


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> Can't talk about them, they sell steroids


Youve got the name in your quote lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

LOL I cant edid his


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Youve got the name in your quote lol


Crap! And I'm on tapatalk so I can't edit


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorted


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

reza85 said:


> So would you say they are better then ************?


I couldn't say mate as their the only people i've used the prices are similar so i wouldn't be surprised if they were the same, who knows.

Hopefully people who have used them and think their good will see this thread and comment..


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

What are the differences between the different grades


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> you can ask this as long as any site mentioned does not sell GH or any steroid


are peps legal atm then dude


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i get mine from a guy china, got my source of a well known mod not one i picked myself, so i trust it totally, have bought g6 and hcg, all are fine


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

used us peptide supplies recently and have to say they seem the most potent (though thats subjective) of what ive tried (1 other us supplier)


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

is ghrp2 the same as human growth hormone?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> is ghrp2 the same as human growth hormone?


read the sticky about them at the top of this section mate


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> read the sticky about them at the top of this section mate


this post is too scientific for me, from what i understood its different


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

jaypricel19 said:


> this post is too scientific for me, from what i understood its different


To steal someone else's analogy, your bodies ability to create GH is like someone putting their thumb over a hosepipe. Peptides release that thumb from the pipe (allowing you to have a bigger pulse of natural GH)


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Robbie said:


> To steal someone else's analogy, your bodies ability to create GH is like someone putting their thumb over a hosepipe. Peptides release that thumb from the pipe (allowing you to have a bigger pulse of natural GH)


ah i see, thanks

which is better, or is that a stupid question


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Your own GH has got to be better. Best would be both though!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Your own GH has got to be better. Best would be both though!


which one works out cheaper, hgh looks like it gonna cost me £150 a month


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd go for the peptides from SouthernResearch. I've ordered from Propeptides but they have been a bit slow and all the reports from Southern have been really good with customer care etc. If my trial goes well will probably just do a big order and try and get a decent discount or maybe find someone to split a big batch with


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Robbie said:


> I'd go for the peptides from SouthernResearch. I've ordered from Propeptides but they have been a bit slow and all the reports from Southern have been really good with customer care etc. If my trial goes well will probably just do a big order and try and get a decent discount or maybe find someone to split a big batch with


ill have a look, how much mg of ghrp2 do people normly take a week just so i can do the maths?

thanks


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Depends what its for, most people seem to do 100mcg 3times a day (GHRP2/6 and ModGRF) so thats 2.1mg per week. The ModGRF comes in smaller vials and is much more expensive but you want to run both


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I've ordered twice of southern research, great customer service and 1 week delivery can't be bad


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Depends what its for, most people seem to do 100mcg 3times a day (GHRP2/6 and ModGRF) so thats 2.1mg per week. The ModGRF comes in smaller vials and is much more expensive but you want to run both


arh right, ill look it to all this, cheers mate


----------

